# $3000 ?



## KAnion (Feb 17, 2006)

hi guys i'm bearly starting with nissan's, i have a 90 civic dx hb that i'm selling to buy a s13, i want to buy a 91-93 240sx and i have $3000 that i'm saving for mods, my goal is to get 250-275HP , you guys know more than me 
so help me out on what mods to buy or what to do please reply thank you


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

First idea.....Sit down for a bout 4 hours...and scan through all the prior posts on this site.....There is a goldmine of Info on this site that is open for discovering...when im bored even i just sit down and go through page after page of posts....and the inof and sources i find are just awesome!...SO take some time and site down and get all the way to the last page of this particular thread....and Enjoy!


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Engine rebuild+turbo.


----------



## Auchie005 (Dec 24, 2005)

i would go with all engine mods. i took the wrong route and dropped it into cosmetic mods lighting systems, rims, ect. but i now have slight engine problems. so go for power first, and then when you have the money to play around do cosmetics. and yeah read a lot cause i just started posting up here not to long ago and i have already learned a lot just reading threads.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Go for the performance first, engine, tranny, susp, intake, exhaust, turbo, etc...cosmetics should come last, or at least thats how I feel. The only visual thing I've done to my car is tint. Everything else I've done has a purpose, speed, power, performance. The only other thing I plan on doing visually is wheels.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

Wheels arent just visual ...Lighter metal..less pounds to turn and lighter tires with better grip.....plus they make more room for an upgraded braking system...cus you can go as fast as you can...but you gota stop.So yeah..wheels is deffanitily a worthwhile investment...Engine also....If youve got reliablity out of your engine...thats the best thing for your money...cus itll make a good looking driveway ornament otherwise...Good luck man with whatyou decide...And remember..."you get what you pay for"...and," if aint broken...dont fix it!"


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Not true. It shouldn't be "if it ain't broke don't fix it" but rather, "if it ain't broke, it will be after you add boost." You're better off tearing down the engine now than blowing a rod at 12 psi later.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

3000$ might be pushing it for a complete KA build...chances are if you get an S13 its going to need some suspension work too, watch for that, and LSD's, transmission issues..lot of stuff has to be set in place before you do a big build, or even an SR conversion


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

I was thinking he could do an OE rebuild for <$1000 and put a used turbo kit together for about $1700 and have fun with the rest. Maybe throw some rods in there if the can be had for cheap.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

3'gs? for 230whp? dang....im planing 8G's (car+sr) to have about 350WHP and im not even sure if it can be done.


----------



## KAnion (Feb 17, 2006)

ok, so if i go ka-t i will be forced to rebuild ? another thing , would a ka-t be cheaper and better than sr20det ?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

KAnion said:


> ok, so if i go ka-t i will be forced to rebuild ? another thing , would a ka-t be cheaper and better than sr20det ?



it all depends how you built it bro, and yes you might want to rebuilt, use lower compresion for turbo, and other stuff...your going to spend a similar amount, it all depends what you want to do with the KA....more HP = more $


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Loki said:


> it all depends how you built it bro, and yes you might want to rebuilt, use lower compresion for turbo, and other stuff...your going to spend a similar amount, it all depends what you want to do with the KA....more HP = more $



In other words, Yes. The ka is cheaper. People say they're about the same...that's only if you're going for a rebuild with the KA. If you just want to boost your KA and run about 8 psi, then it's cheaper.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

If you cant build 350whp with 8k stop building a 240, and you dont need a rebuild if the motor is heathy, and you have the proper fuel management.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> If you cant build 350whp with 8k stop building a 240, and you dont need a rebuild if the motor is heathy, and you have the proper fuel management.



8 K, including buying the SHELL that most likely i want it to be a 95-96 (plus kouki front conversion) if i cant get an S14, than 91-93 S13 shell (cuss of th PS difference + S14 front), also im bringing that car to mexico i need to legalize it and pay some good $, besides that i need to traven about 3K Miles down to Puerto Vallarta, so yeah 8k is my budget at the moment, so why dont you stop telling me what i SHOULD NOT DO if you dont know my situation bro?..... oh and i forgot....im getting brake upgrades + good suspension, tires (need good rubber, one of the best investments), rims (must be lighter than stock, and 17's).....got it?

P.S...if your asking why i dont buy a 97-98, its because in order to legalize a car from the states to mexico it MUST be 10 years OLDER....and when i said i WASNT SURE if i could get 350whp with my 8G budget, it ment that i cant friking guess the engienes HISTORY back in JAPAN...so i wanted to rebuilt because i want to hit good solid low 11's maybe break to the 10's.


Now....do you get it? :cheers:

oh one more thing!!!.........yeah i will be doing the swap myself (other friends), and for the wiring im planing to buy the plug and play.


----------



## KAnion (Feb 17, 2006)

zellx2004 said:


> If you just want to boost your KA and run about 8 psi, then it's cheaper.


yeah thats all i need, i'm not gona be drifting or any thing. BTW: how reliable is the ka24de ,last night someone told me nissan is not that reliable as hondas


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

mine is so unreliable lol depends how hard u drive it i drive mine pretty hard but no serious problems yet the valves are fine its just little things that go wrong


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

KAnion said:


> yeah thats all i need, i'm not gona be drifting or any thing. BTW: how reliable is the ka24de ,last night someone told me nissan is not that reliable as hondas


wow wait WTF? not as reliable as HONDA? LMFAO!!!!!!! you gotta be joking?  


My KA24DE on the 92 when i sold it it had 205 K miles on it, now it has 211K (a friend of mine bought it of me) and she still runs strong and smokes the crap out of Civic's.

Any engine can be reliable, just take care of it, its oils, filter,anti-freeze, etc, and you will be fine...oh and also its very important to know how to SHIFT, and not engine breake if its not necessary.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Loki said:


> wow wait WTF? not as reliable as HONDA? LMFAO!!!!!!! you gotta be joking?
> 
> 
> My KA24DE on the 92 when i sold it it had 205 K miles on it, now it has 211K (a friend of mine bought it of me) and she still runs strong and smokes the crap out of Civic's.
> ...


I don't know, I treated my first KA nice and it blew itself to pieces, gradually.


----------



## KAnion (Feb 17, 2006)

bridrive55 said:


> I don't know, I treated my first KA nice and it blew itself to pieces, gradually.


how many miles did it have ,was it boosted


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I don't know, I treated my first KA nice and it blew itself to pieces, gradually.


my first KA was an E, and it had 250K miles on it, totalty STOCK.....and still ran like a champ, and i dont baby my cars at all, i really push em to its limits, sold the 90S13 and the guy had it stock for 6 more months and still ran good, until he got a good deal on an SR.


So far ive had borh E and DE, and they have been really really good. the DE has the basic bolt-ons I/H/E, stage 3 clutch,iridium plugs, timing 22BTDC,Z32 fuel filter...and shes still runing good! :cheers:


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

kaptainkrolllio said:


> Not true. It shouldn't be "if it ain't broke don't fix it" but rather, "if it ain't broke, it will be after you add boost." You're better off tearing down the engine now than blowing a rod at 12 psi later.


k im calling this quote funny


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

surfer240sx said:


> k im calling this quote funny


Weird, my unboosted E blew itself apart in every way at 93k miles, but my heavily boosted DE has absolutely 0 problems.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I got my current S13 at 158k on it. it now has 179k, and Ive went drifting, SCCA autocross, and looong road trips with it at very high speeds all within a year of owning it. It is relaible, i havnt driven it in a week because i burnt the tires to the cords drifting one night. But I know I can go outside right now, and start it up no problem and run the living shit out of if. Im a diehard KA guy, the engine does have its setbacks, but so does the SR. It just depends on what your looknig for out of the engine. The KA will naturally produce more torque, while an SR will ahve the top end HP.

wow... ive gotta stop ranting.....


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Loki said:


> 8 K, including buying the SHELL that most likely i want it to be a 95-96 (plus kouki front conversion) if i cant get an S14, than 91-93 S13 shell (cuss of th PS difference + S14 front), also im bringing that car to mexico i need to legalize it and pay some good $, besides that i need to traven about 3K Miles down to Puerto Vallarta, so yeah 8k is my budget at the moment, so why dont you stop telling me what i SHOULD NOT DO if you dont know my situation bro?..... oh and i forgot....im getting brake upgrades + good suspension, tires (need good rubber, one of the best investments), rims (must be lighter than stock, and 17's).....got it?
> 
> P.S...if your asking why i dont buy a 97-98, its because in order to legalize a car from the states to mexico it MUST be 10 years OLDER....and when i said i WASNT SURE if i could get 350whp with my 8G budget, it ment that i cant friking guess the engienes HISTORY back in JAPAN...so i wanted to rebuilt because i want to hit good solid low 11's maybe break to the 10's.
> 
> ...


Easy killer its an internet forum, and building a KA-T + Shell like you implied is a lot different when you through in cosmetic mods, suspension, rims and tires, etc etc, you have a long way to go i wish you good luck.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> Easy killer its an internet forum, and building a KA-T + Shell like you implied is a lot different when you through in cosmetic mods, suspension, rims and tires, etc etc, you have a long way to go i wish you good luck.



yep, just hope to find a good shell and get the hook ups to legalize the car for cheap.


----------

